# New speaker in a corner, can I make it worthy?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Greetings, can I make this install better, as-is, Im really stuck and can not move the bracket!

The Martin Logan LX16s, Ive been lusting over these beauties since the moment I first saw them. I am _finally_ expecting my first pair and theyll be used in a 2.0 configuration for now. Im worried about the acoustics of their install location as Ive heard placement is critical for a good bass response with the LX-16, at least thats what I read here. Heres a shot of the speaker and location the MLs will replace, as you can see theyre crammed in a corner (first pic is screen up, next pic is screen down):

















Existing speaker dimension:
14.75" H 8.25" W 11" D
New speaker dimensions:
11" H 6.5" W 9.5" D

New speaker will go in the same bracket and same corner location but going from a front-ported speaker, to a smaller rear-ported speaker. Is there any DIY treatment I can/should do in this corner to make the most of a cramped situation?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Towing them in towards the listening area will help as well as placing a small acoustic panel on the wall next to the speaker to absorb first reflection. These two things will make a substantial difference.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Tony. Unfortunately my tow-in is determined by the proximity to the side walls and is more limited than the pics may imply. Im kinda stuck in the regard to toe-in but I could probably make a small DIY for treating the first reflection point, any suggested reading? Ultimately my question was what would be recommended for above and behind the speaker? I assumed going from a front-ported speaker to new rear-ported designs that behind and above would be more critical for treatment and getting the most bass response.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Concentrate on beside it and above it on the ceiling and make them as thick as you can get away with.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

And, since no one else has said it yet, grats on the LX16s! I will be anxiously awaiting your impressions as I will be in the market for a 2-channel set-up in the near future for my workshop.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

bpape said:


> Concentrate on beside it and above it on the ceiling and make them as thick as you can get away with.
> 
> Bryan


I would imagine pro design panels are preferred certainly would be great if I could afford it, can you recommend materials that a poor man (whos pushing his luck with the girl friend) can buy cheap at home depot or lowes? Again just looking to make the most of what I perceive as a bad situation (a limited space). Thanks


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Couple other questions...

Fabric gf picked is a tight-weave cotton material, almost impossible to blow air through. Is it true this type material will reflect mids and highs more than, say, a burlap material that has a loose weave? Is using this type of tight-weave material a major loss of absorption or something minor that I shouldnt be overly concerned with?

4" is just too thick to hang on my walls around these book shelf speakers, will 2" still be a benefit?

Thanks all


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Get as much thickness as you can. See if you can get her to reconsider a different fabric. If you give her some guildelines up front, it might be easier for her to understand why it makes a difference.

A loose burlap would certainly be better. That said, anything like a muslin or most broadcloth type of materials will work just fine and come in a wide variety of colors and some prints.

Bryan


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks again to all  

Ill be starting with just two rectangular panels; 15" x 27" x 2" for first reflection points on these wall-mounted bookshelf speakers. 

Today I purchased: 

3/4 yards of fabric, the pattern:











Glue gun and glue

Craftsman stapler with an assortment of brad nails and staples included 

And 6 sheets of Owens Corning 703, "Foil Reinforced Kraft" 24"x 48"x 2". 

$11, $4, $22 and $115 respectively so roughly $150 total. 

Maybe an additional $50 for 1"x2" wood frame material and an additional 3 yards of fabric. Im not sure if its feasible to treat additional reflection points with 2'x4' wall panels of if Ill just use the remaining OC703 for 4" upper-corner bass traps. Also undecided if Ill stick with the same fabric pattern. The OC703 was ordered at atsacoustics.com as neither Home Depot nor Lowes was of any use in getting this material. I spent an extra $10 on the six sheets of OC703 with the foil backing, what they call the Foil Reinforced Kraft, the idea being that I will use that backing as a backing for the panels themselves and avoid having to wrap the backs with my $9.50-a-yard fabric. 

Hopefully 2" first-reflection panels will be worth the effort as twice that thickness is preferred. OC703 and methods employed are largely guess-work, aside from what Ive seen on youtube.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure you do not put the FRK or FSK facing out toward the room for any panels that are supposed to do reflection duties.

In the future to save money, just get unfaced. It's about 1/2 the price.

Bryan


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

bpape said:


> Make sure you do not put the FRK or FSK facing out toward the room for any panels that are supposed to do reflection duties.
> 
> In the future to save money, just get unfaced. It's about 1/2 the price.
> 
> Bryan


Wouldn't I have to cover _both_ sides in cloth if I got the unfaced? I didn't notice that large of a price difference, more like $20 less for a 6-pack of unfaced, did I shop at the wrong site Bryan??????

http://www.atsacoustics.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'd have to cover it with something, yes. $20 extra isn't bad though.

Bryan


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

For those interested I got my first panels built, turned out great. Not the speakers I originally created this thread for but those panels will be made eventually also. Link to photos and materials used are in my gallery, link in my signature. Thanks to Tony Bryan and Joe for the help with my first DIY panels.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice job Ty! I really like the cloth pattern as well.......


----------

